# What's Your Profession?



## Trip (May 20, 2002)

I was just thinking about my future. And jobs and professions popped right into mind, so I was wondering: do you guys have any jobs/professions? If so what are they?

I'm thinking about going through life as a C++ programmer, but if I want to make it a profession for me then I'll need to learn as much as possible within the next 4 years of my life. (Actually 3 now.)


----------



## TheTick (May 20, 2002)

I am a hero... A protector of... The City! I stop all evildoers in their tracks...
Oh you mean seriously? Probably about the same as you Trip. I too have to learn as mujch as I could in the next few years.
I would actually be pretty much following in my fathers footsteps really.


----------



## nkuvu (May 20, 2002)

What's my profession?

Why I is a Software Engineer!  College Edu-ma-cated, too!


----------



## dricci (May 20, 2002)

Become a cop, you'll actually be doing something that makes a difference in the world.


----------



## dixonbm (May 20, 2002)

Well I just graduated from some unknown liberal arts school in Mississippi (Millsaps College if anyone was wondering).  

I received a BBA in Business and German, although I haven't a clue what I'm going to do with all those job offers that are pooring in *sarcasm*.  

Wish I could work with computers though, so much more fun.


----------



## wdw_ (May 20, 2002)

I'm a video editor.


----------



## edX (May 20, 2002)

well, i'm still in grad school preparing to become a psychologist. I like talking with people, if you haven't noticed, so i figure it is a natural for me.  I think the thing is to choose to do something you would want to do even if no money was involved provided you have some talent for it. Do something you love and do it well and the money will follow provided there is even the slighest demand for what you do.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 21, 2002)

I want to be a graphic designer.     or something with Macs.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 21, 2002)

hey tick you wouldnt happen to be coming from the buzz? 
I am a full time university student (getting my BA next summer), but I also have a full time job inside the university.  Basically my job description says that I manage people, manage resources, take care of software/hardware issues in teh immediate department and some minor tech support.  At the moment I am trying to expand a little (unofficially) and take on a few more tasks cause I am a little bored


----------



## Trip (May 21, 2002)

nkuvu: Are you really a software engineer? They get paid quite a bit of money!!! 

AdmiralAK: Do you get paid?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 21, 2002)

I'd like to be a graphic designer, artist, musician, video editor, or some way to combine all three. I'll probably spend some time fixing people's Macs to make money first, though-- the parents are starting to bug me about getting a job...


----------



## dani++ (May 21, 2002)

Computer Science Engineering grad.

Now a computing analyst *and* CS professor for a living (hated the guts o' all professors and have become one).

BTW, I have developed all my java lab stuff on OSX, ready to be deployed on the unsuspecting PC's on the lab!   


dani++


----------



## twyg (May 21, 2002)

Mac technician - Put a mac in my hands and you'll get it back in good shape.

Also doin' database work to round out my already "jack of all trades" status.


----------



## dlookus (May 21, 2002)

I'm an interactive designer (flash, director etc.) It's not the best field to be in at the moment, but it's pretty cool. I also know quite a bit about print, broadcast and 3D.



> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *I'm thinking about going through life as a C++ programmer, but if I want to make it a profession for me then I'll need to learn as much as possible within the next 4 years of my life. (Actually 3 now.) *



I can't stress enough that you should really not limit yourself to a language or piece of software. Just keep in mind that it's the concepts and philosophy that really matter. I'm not saying "don't learn C++." I'm just saying keep in mind the larger picture. Sorry for being so preachy. It's really not like me.


----------



## nkuvu (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *nkuvu: Are you really a software engineer?*


Yes, I really am.


> * They get paid quite a bit of money!!! *


Yes, we really do.    The tech market is down right now, so it's hard to find a decent paying job.  Heck, for a lot of people I know that have graduated recently, it's hard to find _any_ job.  But I have a relatively good one, so I'm happy.

I should also point out that I am not doing this for the money.  I love problem solving, and I naturally think in a very logical manner.  I've always had an easy time with math and science, and have been dabbling with computers since I was ten.

The money is definitely a good perk, don't get me wrong.    But even if I was paid $18,000 a year I'd still be programming.  Honestly, I took a job for a wage that most of my friends thought was ridiculously low.  They all live in Seattle, you see, so the living costs are much higher.


----------



## phatsharpie (May 21, 2002)

Server side Java programmer (J2EE, Weblogic, and the like).

Going back to school for my Masters in IT in a months and a half!!! Gonna be poor for the next two years. WAH!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 21, 2002)

Trip I get paid  (with benefits too )
I work full time  (40 hours per week...sometimes more depending on overtimes)


dani++ I despize the guts of some of some my CS professors lol... I hope I never become like them  there are some cools ones out tehre though


----------



## themacko (May 21, 2002)

I was a CSE major for one semester.  My instructor was so bad I changed to finance.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 21, 2002)

what is CSE ? 
My instructor wasnt bad but he was an assistant prof so he had to do the bidding od the bad prof  In the end he turned out to be a nice guy  (my prof)...I cant switch majors, I am almoooost done


----------



## roger (May 21, 2002)

I am a freelance business analyst/Software designer (UML). Occaisionally I get my hands dirty with SQL, perl, html, vb, PHP, whatever really to get the job done. Like nkuvu I really do it because it is fun. I get to talk to people about what they want their computers to do, and I have to deliver that functionality (within budget of course). This means I have to use whatever technology my client has/get can their hands on so I get to see quite a lot.

R.


----------



## bookem (May 21, 2002)

I just do what I'm told, whether that be make the coffee, or install a server.  

I'll fix anything, as long as it comes to pieces 


Actually, a technician in a College fixing PC's, Macs, music stuff, servers etc.  I'm a mug.


----------



## mrfluffy (May 21, 2002)

currently doing a 'computing' course, all PC's (400Mhz, 128MB, win 98, office 2000). i wanna do anything with macs, which will be quite hard, i only know of 3 businesses around here that use macs (hopefully there are some more though)


----------



## earector (May 21, 2002)

I'm a Reference Librarian at UMBC. 

If you like technology, finding answers, and you never want to stop learning, librarianship is a great profession. There are definitely some wack-jobs in it, but I suspect you'll never escape that, even if you work for yourself.

The profession is graying at an alarming rate. There will probably be plenty of jobs in the next ten years, as older librarians retire. 

The future = a universe of information on the head of a pin and delivered anywhere with a virtual smile!

Cheers!


----------



## homer (May 21, 2002)

Grad student in Psychology.  Not Ed's kind of psychology, though.     Biopsychology.


----------



## edX (May 22, 2002)

Homer - is that like neuropsych? that is tough stuff for me. i have little or no aptitiude for it.  Give me social theories and behavioral conditioning any day!!


----------



## Hypernate (May 22, 2002)

"Do you want fries with that?"

I'm a burger flipper at McDonald's 

And a High-School student!

I'll be using my income ftom this to buy my iBook next week though


----------



## benpoole (May 22, 2002)

Heh, interesting thread. Well, just 'cause some posters have done / are doing "Liberal arts" stuff, don't let that put you off career stuff any.

If it's of any interest to any of the kids out there  :

I did American Studies here in the UK, specialising in literature... I went to a school in the US for a year as part of my degree, and studied in liberal arts there.

I came back from the US in 1994, did my final year in the UK, and went straight into a job with a Big Six accountancy firm (now the Boig Five!), as a... trainee chartered accountant.

Ooof.

Did that for three years, then moved into programming. I've now been coding for 3.5 years with the same firm. I started with web / Lotus Notes & Domino stuff, but I'm also moving in to Java (esp J2EE). I've touched upon some VB stuff through experience with Lotusscript, and so on, but Java's defintely the way to go...

So there we are. Now, if I could just get a new Mac, I could really start rolling with Java and maybe Cocoa! You can be a programmer without doing CS / math degrees. Kind of 

And contrary to what many think, it's extremely interesting! I've gotten to do basic graphic design, page layout, JavaScript, web programming, etc. etc. Then, with the more "hard-core" code stuff, if you like problem solving as I do, go for it!


----------



## homer (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Homer - is that like neuropsych? that is tough stuff for me. i have little or no aptitiude for it.  Give me social theories and behavioral conditioning any day!! *


Well, my research is about as far removed from clinical practice as it can be (and neuropsychology tends to be directed clinically, as far as I can tell).  I sometimes wonder how I ended up in a psychology department anyway.  My research is probably best described as behavioral neuroscience (although I sometimes think that even describing it as behavioral is stretching it a bit).  I'm looking at how dopamine systems regulate arousal state (inasmuch as arousal state describes sleep-wake state), with brief forays into stress kinds of things, perhaps.

I have little or no aptitude for social psychology!


----------



## Klink (May 22, 2002)

Great to hear what some of you do for a living. I'd like to think this gives us a better understanding of your words.

Dopamine and arousal states sounds like fun homer. Do you get to participate with live test subjects?


I work in a recording studio as a technical engineer. During the last 5 or 6 years, more of my time has been devoted to data networks within this and sister companies. Also freelance various related computing jobs. And when I'm feeling particularly musical, I'll gig with musicians and do recordings.


----------



## homer (May 22, 2002)

Live test subjects.  Yes indeed.  Rats.  Cute little 
_rattus norvegicus_   There's no way I could do science in a dish.


----------



## tagliatelle (May 22, 2002)

I am auxilary workman and in stage as warehouse manager.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 22, 2002)

on my resume i had to write for this company i'm applying for...

Profession: 15 year old web designer


----------



## dtmdoc (May 23, 2002)

physician...

well surgical resident anyway currently doing basic science / benchtop
work in pancreatic physiology.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 23, 2002)

BB, on my resume I have to use the same line each time... there is a long and a short version but I usually use the short one, which means I just put under "Profession": "Artist, musician, writer, dreamer." The long one lists....well, let's just say WAY too many different jobs!


----------



## tismey (May 23, 2002)

I'm a general techie for the compilers of the UK music and video charts. We use Oracle to compile the charts and serve our online database, and of late I've taken on more projects which are more 'proper' PL-SQL development than simple mods and maintenance.

And if you're intested, I have a BA in English and French, and an MA in English. So hardly hardcore techie qualifications!!


----------



## Trip (May 23, 2002)

You guys sure do have some sweet jobs!!! 
Say: do any of you guys have an online resume? I need to see one, so I can write my own for a class at school.


----------



## dlookus (May 23, 2002)

Mine's in PDF format on this page:
My temp site


----------



## Algernon (May 23, 2002)

Well, with a BA in Phlisophy and minors in religion and German I have become a professional job hunter.  I've done computer support, statistical analysis, tech writing.  A little over a year ago I decided to start my own consulting biz.  Talk about bad timing...


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 23, 2002)

Thus far I've found that it doesn't matter what you're studying so long as you learn to have a good attitude, acclimate QUICKLY, and be memorable and enthusiastic. 

I'm studying for a BFA right now but am working as a technician for the school's sysadmins... I've been asked to do things from rebuilds older macs from the ground up for faculty office use to putting together proposals for new purchases and researching software options.

When I get out I plan to pitch myself to some post production houses and interactive development firms for a similar position or a development one.

My other option is to go after smaller firms and try to sell the duality as a designer/developer/technician to them as a way to save money, since most places don't have as much design work or technician work two qualify for two full time positons.

After that, there's a grad program in sweden that I'm going to be pestering for admittance in about four years... really really cool fine-art based digital media program... 

I'd like to use the experience/cred's i get from there to get a gig somewhere doing UI development/research, probably in an academic setting, ultimately finding somewhere cosy to teach, if I'm lucky. Ultimately that's my goal... because I really enjoy the whole student/teacher dichotomy as well as encouraging and guiding people when they have that initiation to knew knowledge due to their own experiences...


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 23, 2002)

Mon dieu tismey!1 Tu parles francais et je n'ai pas connu  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## vanguard (May 27, 2002)

I'm a computer programmer.  At work I write server side java (J2EE stuff) and a bunch of oracle PL/SQL.

In my spare time I'm finishing a comp sci master's degree and I'm writing a genetic algorithm that identifies patterns in the stock market.  (More for fun than for profit.  It's been done before and it's creators aren't rich  ).

Anyway, you asked.

Vangaurd


----------



## Valrus (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Mon dieu tismey!1 Tu parles francais et je n'ai pas connu  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol  *



J'ai fini ma derniere semestre de la francais cette annee... je suis tres heureux!

This summer, like the summer before it and the one before that, I'm working as an actuarial assistant at GEICO. It's not as math-y a job as I'd like to have - too much icky statistical stuff - but it pays quite well, which is all-important to a college student (time enough to get a job I really like when I'm more qualified to have it) and I can think of worse things to be doing.

Plus I don't really have that much of a choice... I got the job two years ago via my now-ex-girlfriend's mom, who has worked there for quite a while. Now my ex is going back to Minnesota for the summer to find a different job, and I kinda have to stay here; since it's a half-hour drive in, and I don't know how to drive, I still need to ride in with my ex's mom! Fortunately I'm on good terms with her and she thinks very highly of me. Otherwise it might be unbearable!

As if any of you cared. 

-the valrus


----------



## tony (May 31, 2002)

> ... I love problem solving, and I naturally think in a very logical manner. I've always had an easy time with math and science, ...



Yeah, what he said. 

I'm also a Software Engineer, working on Unix systems.  I've been at it for a long time, and I still like it. It's a good fit for the way my brain works, I guess.


----------



## dani++ (Jun 1, 2002)

AdmiralAK, I also strongly hoped I would not become like them (in fact, did not think of becoming a professor at all). And one day, ZAP! I enjoy preparing my lab classes on my CUBE,  hehehe...

I hope I'm not so bad as some of 'em, though. 


dani++





> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Trip I get paid  (with benefits too )
> I work full time  (40 hours per week...sometimes more depending on overtimes)
> 
> ...


----------



## jmr6809 (Jun 1, 2002)

I have really enjoyed this thread so far.  Thank you all for posting.

As you are sharing job descriptions, I will share mine as well.  I develop distributed processing architectures for large corporate and government entities.  My company does everything from the process and resource analysis/audits to the solution proposal, bidding, test harness, etc.  I participate in the analysis side as well as the development/deployment side when we are actually awarded a project.  I rather enjoy the work.  Like many of you, I have have been blessed with the ability to detect relationships between and patterns in processes.   I then define methods for isolating the processes as individual computational entities and then tie the system together using autonomous distributed agents.

I have really enjoyed using NeXTStep/OpenStep and now Cocoa as my development API of choice in this field.  I am quite excited to purchase a few XServe boxes for development in the next few months.  I have a client who is considering selling their Compaq ProLiant boxes and replacing them with XServe racks for their entire infrastructure.  Go OSX!


----------



## Zenzefiloan (Jun 1, 2002)

I just finished my PHD.For the next half year i will be doing ...holidays...as i have been studying since i was 18 and i am sick and  tired of studying and reading books. After the holiday period i will be going to the Grrrreeekkk army for roughly one year and then we will see...i had been working for Hewlett Packard so i suppose they will want me to work for them full time...but i will have to think about it  as i would prefer to do something of my own. The main problem is that in Greece with a PHD first job i will be getting roughly 800 euros per month(i mean how s***t is that)!!!!!


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 1, 2002)

carpentry, i build things, paint, clean, ect. its a summer thing i make 6 bucks a hour. its good money i guess and 30 dollars a day is prety good. come to me raedeon 8500!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zenzefiloan _
> *I just finished my PHD.For the next half year i will be doing ...holidays...as i have been studying since i was 18 and i am sick and  tired of studying and reading books. After the holiday period i will be going to the Grrrreeekkk army for roughly one year and then we will see...i had been working for Hewlett Packard so i suppose they will want me to work for them full time...but i will have to think about it  as i would prefer to do something of my own. The main problem is that in Greece with a PHD first job i will be getting roughly 800 euros per month(i mean how s***t is that)!!!!!
> *





(irema filaraki  )
I feel your pain, my X and I had BIG arguments about what we would do after we graduated. Of course she had not even started univesity back then  --- I told her I did NOT want to return to greece because they would pay me squat  -- I could make much more money here, or anywhere else in europe for that matter  -- she did not listen to me  --- now that we broke apart and she is actually in a british univesity in london she says she doesnt want to go back either unless things change hehehe 

My friends want me to return to greece but if I cant make a good or at least comparable living, then why go back  ????


----------



## Trip (Jun 1, 2002)

Wow. There's a lot of  in that post.


----------



## Zenzefiloan (Jun 1, 2002)

Na ypotheso oti eisai sthn Germania.

Ego apo thn allh thelo na gyriso piso. Den goystaro na meino edo Aglia alla oyte kai na pao Amerikh h'  Gallia poy moy exoy prosferei doyleies. Apla eimai edo Aglia polla xronia se ena meros kai moy thn exei baresei. thelo na pao piso na pao strato kai meta blepoyme elpizo na bro kati kalo kato alla poios xerei? esy exeis spoydasei exoteriko,ellada h' kateythian soyleia.

Yiannis


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 2, 2002)

Den se katigoro gianni 
I agglia einai mouxla, kata tin apopsi mou 
Ameriki meno, sigkekrimena bostoni. Kapos ksenerota, alla uparxoun POLLES efkeries. Molis eklisa ta 21,, kai exo akoma ena xrono mexri na paro to ptixio, alla brika idi gamati douleia, pou pistebo oti atoma stin ilikia mou stin ellada oute kan onirebonte tetia douleia  --- kai o misthos mou pistebo einai parapano ap oti bgazoun kapii megaliteroi mou.  To xrima omos den einai to pan.  Eksartate apo to pos pane ta pragmata stin ellada ston tomea tis pliroforikis kai ton ksenon glosson 


Alithia ti spoudases ?

Apostolis


PS:--> babelfish wont be able to translate, so here is  a small synopsis: I live in boston, not germany, and the US is indeed tha land of opportunity since for my age group (and in terms of a diploma) I have landed a great job, with a pay that people in my age group in greece wouldnt even dream of (if college students worked in greece that is )  My moving to greece in the future depends on how the demand for computer scientists pan out in greece, and how much demand for foreign language conneseurs is in greece. -- after all money isnt everything


----------



## Zenzefiloan (Jun 2, 2002)

I started of in Imperial College London and i did Electrical Elctronic Eng in Information Systems there.

Then i went to Cardiff University and i did an MEng on Computer Systems Eng which deals mainly with VLSI design etc.

Then I did a MBA in Cardiff again

And for the last 2 years i was offered a postgraduate placement in Cardiff for a project they had dealing with virtual reality and the web(it will take me 5 pages to explain exactly what it deals with so i leave it there)

H xadelfh moy htan Bostonh spoydaze gia na ginei vet kai teleiose persi apo oti katalaba kala pernage alla psilobareta kai ligo roytina.

Esy ti akribos spoydazeis? Ellada apo poy eisai? ego Peiraia.

Yiannis


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 2, 2002)

Very interesting 
Virtual reality is not offered in my university, Artificial intelligence is though  -- seems quite interesting  -- One of my friends from Thesaloniki (studying here) was doing computer engineering (dealing with hardware).

I am studying computer science. Next year I am finishing my Batchellors.  I am also studying foreign languages (its a hobby for me).  I was considering getting a Masters  (or maybe even a PhD) in computer science, but after having a bad semester and dealing with some bad professors here, I am a littl discouraged  --- on the other hand when I take a look at the courses, 90% of them seem like stuff that would interest me.  I think I will take a small detour first and get an MBA, then maybe go for a masters in CS (gives me more time "in school" to learn more languages he he)


Ston pirea meni mia fili mou  -- opote erxome ellada kathome ekei kamia ebdomada toulaxiston .  Ego megalosa stin amaliada (Nomo ilias) alla o papous mou (tis manas mou o pateras) einai apo Kalabrita, kai o pateras mou einai apo ena xorio ekso apo tin patra pou legete leontio.

I bostoni einai kapos bareti, ksenera, kai to lene poloi ellines pou ksero edo.  Oloi mas perimenoume na pame ellada to kalokairi na anapsoun ligo ta aimata mpas kai to diaskedasoume ligo 

I ksaderfi sou akoma edo i girise piso ?


Admiral


----------



## themacko (Jun 2, 2002)

I saw this thread pop up again, since my status has changed I suppose I'll give an update.

I'm now officially (and finally) a biology major .. specifically ecobiology.

Yep.


----------



## Trip (Jun 2, 2002)

Bio-logy, eh?


----------

